# Army of Elmos



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I finally have my army of Elmos finished. Nothing like waiting until the day before. I ended up with 36. It seems every time I opened a closet or a cabinet, there was another Elmo I had put away. I'll probably find more later. Anyway, presenting my Army of Elmos

If you remember what I started with...










And now my new army, ready to take over the world...










And we finally got that portal to hell fixed.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

A few of the Elmos wanted close up shots. You know what a diva Elmo can be.


----------



## CrazedLemming (Oct 18, 2011)

I love the moss covered one. He even has little claws!

Honestly, the original unmodified versions on the steps scare me way more. It scares the crap out of me when I accidentally trigger a few of those dancing toys in a store. There's something about the dead eyes, mechanical movement, and garbled digital recordings that's creepier than any fake gore.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hahahah thats just awesome..


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You brought new life, err, death to a whole bunch of Elmos. They are just Great. I keep looking at them and would be hard put to pick a favorite!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

That is too cool!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you should leave them up year round, or would your husband say that was too gaudy?:googly:


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

OMG Scareme they are AWESOME!!! I must remember to show my daughter - she is such an Elmo fan. She may not be thrilled about your alterations but it will be worth it to see the look on her face! LOL


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Absolute Awesome!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

You are a freak. And I love it.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

I have seen the "Tickle Me Elmo" before, but this is a first time I'm seeing the "ScareMe Elmo"!!!! 

I love them all!!!! Great work on a new twist!!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

^ LOL @ ThePod - ScareMe Elmo........ Very apt.


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

theres are brilliant, I love them, lol ScareMe elmo


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love the scareme Elmo idea. Thanks! I think of it as Elmo wearing Halloween costumes. I had to leave Elmo's head on some of them because of the wiring. My son will be over tomorrow with his video camera, so I'll get some more of the action ones. The moss covered one with claws is a tickle me one, and leaves the moss everywhere when he laughs. I personally like the one with the hatchet in his back, it was easy, but might be a little disturbing to kids. Thanks for all the comments. It will be interesting to hear what everyone has to say tomorrow night.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

That's to awesome! two thumbs way way up.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Those are great! You should put one in a jar and call it your "Pickle Me Elmo."


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

love the moss covered one as well! great job!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Bone To Pick said:


> Those are great! You should put one in a jar and call it your "Pickle Me Elmo."


You guys are coming up with some great lines. Mind if I use them tomorrow night? It doesn't matter, I'll use them anyway.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome how they turned out! I bet they all have different personalities too!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

traumatizing children much..... LOL, who cares!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Scareme, that gave the best laugh I've had in ages. I love your Elmos!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Liked Elmo about as much as Barney until now. I love the Scareme Elmos so much more than the regular Elmos.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I think they are going to be an enormous hit Scareme.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Holy cow Scareme! 
On one hand, this shows that you are deeply disturbed and on the other, we are so glad that you are. That looks great! I love the details.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Exceedingly disturbing! You win! They're great!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Now that's what Elmos should look like!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

LOVE those little fellas.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

That is so sick and wrong, therefore I love it!!


----------



## doctarii (Oct 25, 2012)

Elmos are cute but yuo've made him cuterer!!


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

I love it!! so how many kids did you make cry with those? lol


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow...oh so sick and disturbing seeing all those Elmo's in one place. The after pictures are creepy too!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

smileyface4u23 said:


> Wow...oh so sick and disturbing seeing all those Elmo's in one place. The after pictures are creepy too!!!


lol You're not the only one who thinks so.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Here's what the army looked like last night. Everyone loved them. I heard a few tween boys talking and they said , "She's sick. I like her kind"  One little girl asked me why I killed all the Elmos. I explained to her that they were just dressed up in costumes like she was. That it was all just pretend. She pointed to the Elmo in the front row with the ax in his back and said, "I know he's dead." lol OK, so one Elmo didn't make it.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Lol, that's great. I think someone made a prop for a Haunt Forum challenge a couple years ago using an Elmo, and I suggested it looked like "Nightmare on Elmo Street." But I think you've taken the title now!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Every time I look at this thread, I just bust out laughing. These little guys kill me:jol:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I like the one with the moss on the stairs but in the yard the blood spattered skull looks really good. Is he holding a butcher knife ?

The kinda remind me of the Zuni doll from "Trilogy of Terror". 

We're they lit up at night?


----------



## Gorylovescene (Sep 18, 2011)

These are amazing. If they ever outlive their usefulness, or cease to amuse you, you should sell your army on Etsy. Collector's pieces, you know ;-)


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay seriously in love with your Army. SOOOOO COOL!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Genius Madame, that's what you are! Evil, twisted, Genius! You must be so proud!


----------



## evil_ol_man (Oct 23, 2012)

The Unmodified versions would have kep me out of your haunt...LOL..Worse would have been Unmodified Barney!


----------



## Lambchop (Jan 28, 2011)

What a killer idea. Love it.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you for all the kind, twisted comments. It's so nice to be able to have a place like this to share my warped ideas with.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

I would have to agree with Debbie5!!! you are a freak! But a totally awesome freak!!!
maybe you can do a 'witch' Elmo...stirring a cauldron with Kermits, Ms Piggies and Big Birds!!!


----------

